
Tricks every C programmer should know - kahlonel
https://medium.com/@kahlonel/tricks-every-c-programmer-should-know-f5f8cf2d8d1#.img3g6v41
======
jwilk
> The libraries are searched in the binary’s current directory first.

Huh?

~~~
kahlonel
That was an error. I meant GCC looks in the current directory first for the
needed libraries. Thanks for pointing out.

~~~
jwilk
This doesn't sound right either.

